# Howstrake Holiday Camp - Isle of Man - July 2009



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 23, 2009)

Took a nice trip down here in the sun today...

Howstrake Holiday Camp became the first holiday camp in Britain in 1897. During World War 2 the camp was used by the Royal Navy. Most of the camp was destroyed by fire in the summer of 1980, though some buildings still remain.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





More pictures at http://forgottenisle.fotopic.net/


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 24, 2009)

Excellent pics as always BG.

Those stencil heads are ace 

Thanks


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks 

I loved the stencil heads too, if I have to see graffiti, I'd rather it be good graffiti


----------



## TonyC (Mar 11, 2010)

*Howstrake memories*

I don't know how this sort of post fits in with your forum but here goes:

I well remember a holiday at Howstrake in the 1950's. I think it was 1957. As teenagers, we had a whale of a time. The camp entertainment was typically 1950's but suited the times. I remember thinking that the (two) full time entertainment staff certainly earned their money. Organising walks, games and tournaments during the day and putting on a show every night. 

One of the walks was along what was then the derelict line of the Groudle Glen Railway (since restored) to the old zoo site along the cliff. One the "dares" that we teenagers gave each other was to clamber across the rusting remains of the old footbridge to the polar bear enclosure. The fact that it was nearly rotted through leaves me wondering how none of us fell to our deaths. 

On a lighter note, one day there were about six of us boarding the electric railway down to Derby Castle in Douglas. one of us had the bright(?) idea that we should get the whole train singing a popular song at the time.
After a couple of attempts which failed, the train pulled into the station at Douglas with the entire train singing "Happy Wanderer" much to the amusement of the staff and waiting pasengers.

One of the thing that found most favour with us teenagers was the the nearest pub the Groudle Inn opened at 11.00am every day and stayed open until eleven at night! This was unheard of in England at the time.


----------



## TonyC (Mar 11, 2010)

*Howstrake Memories*

This is how it used to look:


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 11, 2010)

Being a big fan of old holiday camps,I find this very interesting..the old pool looks like it still could hold water!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, I missed this one first time around. What a fabulous location for it...interesting history too. Fab pics, Basement. 
TonyC, I really enjoyed reading about your holiday there.
Nice one.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 12, 2010)

I like this, love holiday camps.  Love the views from the former chalets and swimming pool out to sea. Cheers TonyC for telling us about your holiday at the camp and the lovely picture of it in it's prime. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting Tony, I love the picture of how it was, just shows how much must have been destroyed by the fire!

Do you know if there were any parts of the camp the oposite side of the road? I'm told there is a tunnel that leads over there? I was also told that some of the animal enclosure are still there but I had a good search and couldn't find them.


----------



## DogRecon (Mar 15, 2010)

Great shots. Gonna have to check this place out the next time I visit my Dad.


----------



## shakey (Mar 22, 2010)

I am still lolling over 11    

(you dont mind if I copy that, blur out f*ck and use it as my cpu wallpaper? )


----------



## ml1275 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for that - I alway wonder what is over the edge when I pass that point on the bike during TT week. 

I might have to nip down this year - if only tro see the Brian Blessed graffiti head!!

ML


----------



## muppix (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm heading down that way this weekend - will report back. 

m.


----------

